# Browning Gold 3"



## Lab Lover (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a similar problem to the Browning Gold 3.5 post... I have a 2002 3' that will cycle the second shell into the chamber but the bolt will not close all the way, it lacks about 3/8' of closing. I can take a knife and push the 3 shell on into the magazine and the bolt will seat. Does anyone know if this is a magazine spring issue or bolt spring. I have cleaned it thoroughly, including the magazine.

Thanks for any input.


----------

